# "Hinweis-Box" nach Registrirung



## StewieGriffin (10. Aug. 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage zur "Hinweis-Box", die über dem Seiteninhalt nach der Registrierung erscheint. Wie lange wird diese Box eingeblendet?

Ein Tippfehler ist auch noch mit drin:
"Du hast Dich nun erfolgreich angemeldet - vielleicht stellen sich Dir ja nun weitere Fragen zu Forenbenutzung?" 
... zur Forenbenutzung ...

So, das wärs mal 

Grüße, Stewie Griffin!


----------



## Pammler (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Hinweis-Box" nach Registrirung*

[OT]Ein Tippfehler ist in deinem Fred: Registrirung mit ie [/OT]

Diese Hinweise sind leider notwendig, um die Regeleinfachsoanklickerundsichnichtdranhalter auf die Besonderheiten dieses privat finanzierten Forums hinzuweisen, damit es das Forum bleibt was wir alle so lieben und schätzen! 

An diese Stelle gleich nochmal ein dickes Dankeschön an alle Admins und Mods!  für die Damen und  für die Herren!


----------



## Annett (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: "Hinweis-Box" nach Registrirung*

Moin.

Die Einblendung verschwindet nach einer (geringen) Mindestanzahl an Beiträgen automatisch. 
Wir gehen davon aus, dass neue Nutzer dann halbwegs mit dem Forum klar kommen. 

Den Rechtschreibfehler behebe ich sofort. Danke für den Hinweis.


----------

